# grinding



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

1952 8N. Seem the grinding is getting worse so i parked her till i can figure out what the problem is. Hoping i don't have to split it. When i place it in 1st gear it has a real quick grind or a buzz, as you get up further in the gears it seem to turn into a chunk, like a tooth missing. but it does it in all gears. when you push the clutch in it the noise stops.seems to wont to lock up in the higher gears. is this the main drive gear? help Dirty


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

this site is like a grave yard


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

So what exactly were you expecting? Your description of the problem leaves some room for doubt as to just where said noises may be coming from. No one out here can hear what you're listening to, so maybe some more details might help. 
As for advice -- If you don't yet have some sort of manual covering the drive train, you should get one. Then study the pictures/drawings showing what gears/parts are in what sections of the cases. Next, maybe drain all the fluids from the various compartments paying attention to which areas the nastiest fluids (and possibly pieces of metal) emerge from. Then remove some side covers, possibly the pto output shaft(after consulting the manual), and go "fishing" with a magnet in as many places as you can reach. See what sort of parts/pieces you can find, then pick a direction to head next. You obviously have something going on in there, and need to narrow down the possibilities.


----------



## Wil7171 (Apr 27, 2014)

Well I think fedup is on to something he didn't put it the nicest way but you may also try having someone pull the tractor with it out off gear and see if you still hear the clicking


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dirtymike said:


> this site is like a grave yard


We all try to help each other out, but you need to keep in mind that a lot of us folks work, and so sometimes aren't apt to check the puter all the time, but we do try!


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

Didn't mean to ruffle feathers, i apologize. I have a the service manual and the operators manual. I know how to split a 8N, pretty simple. The grinding stops when you push in the clutch. Seems to wont to lock up in higher gears. In first it is just a buzz. hoping it is just a clutch ,pressure plate and throw out bearing. the clutch pedal doesn't disengage until the last inch. no more adjustment left. Last time i split one had to take about everything off the front end. Don't think i have to drain the 90wieght oil just to replace clutch assembly. Me and pop use to work on this old jem but he passed in June and I'm the only one left who cares about it. Got to get her in the garage and start taking panels off to see if i can find something broke. I just fixed the hydro pump last year, the fluid is new. haven't opened up the inspection plate for the trans yet. Been using a group out of Louisiana called Stevens Ag parts. well its on to to draining fluids and fishing withe the magnet. thanks Dirty


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If the noise(and the problem?) is in the clutch area, then not much point in draining fluids. Your description of the noise doesn't lean towards a clutch related problem, but who knows? 
Towing the tractor for a few feet in neutral is a good idea. If you hear the noise at that point, the trouble leads to the rear portion of the tractor. You could also try towing in different gears with the clutch pedal down to see how, if any, the sound changes.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

got to get it to the garage and its down hill for a good 100 yards ill listen with it rolling in neutral then in gears with the clutch pedal pushed down and see if the noise stops or changes, thanks Dirty.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Is there any hint of this noise with the transmission in neutral, clutch out, engine running? It might be a simple case of your clutch disc disintegrated and a piece of the disc is interfering with rotation.


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm pretty sure the noise is with the tractor in gear clutch out and rolling under load . Got to do the drag test first. got two places to take care of now, poachers are out in the woods now, got to find out where they are. ill post soon with result of the test you gentleman have given me. thanks dirty


----------



## dirtymike (Sep 22, 2015)

I'm hoping it is just the clutch of pressure plate but i aint gonna get my hopes up sixbales. the garage is gonna be full this winter. I forgot what has to come off to split the 8N. Thanks Dirty


----------

